# Stop the fuel hike !



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/article3349016.ece

It probably won't make any difference atall, But it's worth a shot for free ai ??..


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

cawsey20 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/article3349016.ece
> 
> It probably won't make any difference atall, But it's worth a shot for free ai ??..


Well I've signed, I suppose every signature is one closer to making a difference :thumb:


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Exactly my thinking, Im going to get comment's like pointless no doubt. 

But as i and you have said it take's 2 second's so why not ,, Thing's are just getting greedy now


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

il give it a bash as i read the sun lol.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Signed as well. Every little helps


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Signed, every little helps, £1.36 per litre in our town now. Was £1.21 two weeks ago. Complete rip off.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah its definitely starting to get pi$$ me off paying well over the odds for it. The government will just keep doing it until the people make that much of a fuss about it they have to reduce the prices.

I predict a riot!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Signed as well, drives me insane everyday I drive past a petrol station, seems to keep up 0.1p a day... Its a joke! :wall:
Especially when my brother, who lives in Bahrain, can fill up his Landcruiser Amazon for about £20, well over £100 here


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Unleaded £1.279/Diesel £1.329 today. I dread to think what they're paying in Orkney, Shetland and the Western Isles - I heard of diesel fast approaching £1.50/ltr.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I have said it before but the only way to stop the petrol rise is to buy less. Not always practical I know but if more people walked or cycled the short journies then it cuts down on the petrol used. They would soon be cost cutting to get the remaining trade.
I cycle to work and can save upto a 100 miles a week including other short trips.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I wouldnt wipe my a*se with that rag.

Fuel blockades to bring the country to a standstill are the only thing that will work.


----------



## leigh258 (May 20, 2010)

signed


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Here we go

Beep, beep :driver:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8259621/Fuel-tanker-strike-threatens-petrol-shortages.html

This could lead to drivers employed by oil companies, supermarkets and haulage contractors walking out in late February or early March.

"I think it could all take place at the same time," said Mike Presneill, one of the organisers of the 2007 fuel demonstrations.

The stoppages, which would involve 80 per cent of tanker drivers, could coincide with a fresh wave of fuel protests by independent operators and farmers who have been angered by the soaring cost of diesel.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

centenary said:


> Here we go
> 
> Beep, beep :driver:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8259621/Fuel-tanker-strike-threatens-petrol-shortages.html


That'll leave people in a quandry. Wanted action to highlight fuel costs, but pathologically hating unions. what to do, what to do......


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

centenary said:


> Here we go
> 
> Beep, beep :driver:
> 
> ...


I must have been asleep when that happened  Did I miss something?


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

signed


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

centenary said:


> I wouldnt wipe my a*se with that rag.
> 
> Fuel blockades to bring the country to a standstill are the only thing that will work.


AGREED. You need something done physically on the roads - not just sign petitions.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

ive signed it, will probs make no difference but its worth a try


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

It is a complete p**** take the fuel prices, they should take whatever measures are needed even if it means blockading everything for a week, the government is so greedy, they are clawing back money wherever they can and it is getting out of hand, it is just as bad here in france and something needs to be done, the whole thing over fuel really annoys me, about time to take a firm stand against thee blood sucking  and really show them who is in control...:devil:


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

signed but i run on jungle juice


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It is a waste of time signing up to any protest, as long as I can remember fuel prices have always been an issue, I remember when there was a hoo ha at the £1 gallon


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Better than doing absolutely nothing at all


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Better than doing absolutely nothing at all


As sure as night follows day, fuel prices will always go up, they are already on about nearly £80 to fill a 55 litre tank by easter, and no amount of online signatures , facebooking etc is going to change that


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumb:Signed:thumb:


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Unleaded £1.279/Diesel £1.329 today. I dread to think what they're paying in Orkney, Shetland and the Western Isles - I heard of diesel fast approaching £1.50/ltr.


In Lerwick its 145 PPL,in some rural shops its more like 147 PPL


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

signed:thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

if they lower it more people will buy it so will then make more money...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

beginner101 said:


> if they lower it more people will buy it so will then make more money...


I think the idea is to keep it slightly prohibitive to reduce traffic an pollution


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ross said:


> In Lerwick its 145 PPL,in some rural shops its more like 147 PPL


As I suspected, that's criminal.

I'd love to know what the oil company profit element is at present. I'm pretty sure that if a supermarket price war kicked off as we've seen in the past, the price of fuel could drop over 10p/litre or more in a week.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

145 PPL that is just not acceptible at all they should not be able to do that. i'm feeling it with my Foci ST but i feel sorry for these haulage companys that have 10-20 lorrys to keep on the road.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will pay £100/gallon before I'd join up to any stupid The Sun campaign.

You would have to be extraordinarily thick to think they give a monkey's about anything that affects our lives. If it's populist then they have a campaign for it. Don't lower yourselves to being a part of it. If as you suspect it will make no difference then why participate. Whatever the Tories come up with they will sell it through The Sun and they will claim a victory and we will continue to get screwed while The Sun insults our intelligence.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

eddiel34 said:


> I will pay £100/gallon before I'd join up to any stupid The Sun campaign.


:thumb:

I did sign up though :wall: Public interest is definitely on the rise on the issue - I think petitions like this fuel it further.. Rome wasn't built in a day.

But yes, I do wish it was anyone other than the Sun!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I think the idea is to keep it slightly prohibitive to reduce traffic an pollution


However that doesn't work does it?
People will use their cars regardless, it's just how it is now, it's too easy.

I love cars, I love driving but there are too many people driving on trips where they could walk!

However I am still fuming over the petrol prices


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> However that doesn't work does it?
> People will use their cars regardless, it's just how it is now, it's too easy.
> 
> I love cars, I love driving but there are too many people driving on trips where they could walk!
> ...


I do recall not so long back after some rapid price increases, leisure journeys had reduced drastically, and it was rare even for folk to be doing above 70mph on the motorways, I think it was when the price hit £1 per litre.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Agreed, but things have changed back to normal again.
You only have to see driving styles to see how things are again.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DW58 said:


> As I suspected, that's criminal.
> 
> I'd love to know what the oil company profit element is at present. I'm pretty sure that if a supermarket price war kicked off as we've seen in the past, the price of fuel could drop over 10p/litre or more in a week.


The Oil company's said they are not making much profit putting fuel up to Shetland............Yeah right.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Whilst I don't like the fuel prices as much as the next person, there has been no indication of what is a reasonable rate at the moment?


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> I will pay £100/gallon before I'd join up to any stupid The Sun campaign.
> 
> You would have to be extraordinarily thick to think they give a monkey's about anything that affects our lives. If it's populist then they have a campaign for it. Don't lower yourselves to being a part of it. If as you suspect it will make no difference then why participate. Whatever the Tories come up with they will sell it through The Sun and they will claim a victory and we will continue to get screwed while The Sun insults our intelligence.


I signed it. Agree with you totally that the Sun is milking this, but the media are often a more effective opposition to government than the Labour _official_ opposition. I can't see them reducing fuel duty- they will also milk this- but would do a lot worse.

If the sun and other media, can have a couple of million people urging Cameron to stand by his pre-election pledge then anything is possible. The coalition government needs a bit of popularity badly.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i think there needs to be a day that people geuinly get together and cause havoc in some way.e.g blockade, or not using the car at all for the week maby?(see petrol stations lose a heck of a lot).but its too hard to cause some sort of mass public havoc as people say "il do it" and then dont bother lol.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

NuLabour must be laughing their heads off. Over a decade of borrowing and spending money we haven't got and it all comes home to roost on a government that's been in power less than a year.

Taxes needs to be raised and spending cut to pull us back from the brink of a Spain/Ireland/Portugal/Greece situation.

The coalition government hasn't been in power long enough to affect any spending decisions. They are attempting to clean up the mess left by the outgoing party. This country is technically bankrupt. Higher taxes and reducing public spending are necessary evils to get us back on track and to stop us defaulting on loans agreed during the last decade.

In a nutshell - we are skint!

On the broader issue of oil,

Oil is incredibly cheap even at today's prices. Oil would still be cheap at £3.00 Litre when you compare it against other energy sources (wind power, solar, wave power, nuclear) and unlike other energy sources oil is* finite*. One day, it _WILL_ run out. Simple supply and demand dynamics tell us that oil will continue to get more expensive.

We are blessed and cursed to live at the end of the 'oil age' we have come to rely on this energy source and have built our lives around it. Its running out and its getting ever more expensive to extract what little is left. Its hardly surprising that spot rates reflect this.

High oil prices are here to stay. We need to get used to it and alter our lives accordingly.

If you think oil is expensive, you should also look at food and water prices - 100% rises in the past couple of years are not uncommon.

I run a 320 CLK Convertible Merc...before anyone calls me a tree hugger! Its a luxury. I could just as easily run a Prius. I choose not to. I pay accordingly.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

glymauto said:


> NuLabour must be laughing their heads off. Over a decade of borrowing and spending money we haven't got and it all comes home to roost on a government that's been in power less than a year.


Yes, in a situation set up and caused by thirteen years of incompetence and misgovernment by them, this didn't happen overnight. Bl_ia_r and his pet monkey Brown have one helluva a lot to answer for while they're getting fat on their book deals and after-dinner speaking fees, clearly not a shred of conscience between them of the horrific mess they left the country in, and we're the ones to have to pay.

There are two members of New Labour missing from the court appearance lists, we all know who they are.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Strictly speaking there are three - Peter Handlemebum - who was Brown's (puppet)master.
Blinky couldn't breathe without Mandy telling him when and how.
Classic point in case is the video of him tapping Brown on the shoulder and instructing him to move along the sofa so another MP could be told to "and you sit there", with a child between them.
Absolutely comedy gold, and showed exactly who wore the trousers in the Labour Party.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes agreed, my omission - not enough coffee yet today 

Mandy is pure evil in my opinion.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish all these cleaning products where as cheap as petrol


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PJS said:


> Strictly speaking there are three - Peter Handlemebum - who was Brown's (puppet)master.
> Blinky couldn't breathe without Mandy telling him when and how.
> Classic point in case is the video of him tapping Brown on the shoulder and instructing him to move along the sofa so another MP could be told to "and you sit there", with a child between them.
> Absolutely comedy gold, and showed exactly who wore the trousers in the Labour Party.


No I'm not a Daily Mail reader, but this is worth a laugh.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link mate....to be honest, I completely forgot about it, and read the Sun EVERY day 

Signed, sealed, delivered :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

just realised....petrol is cheaper than what we pay for our cleaning stuff  

petrol 1.35+
ag fast glass 6.99 

LMFAO


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

signed...


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

the more the price of oil goes up, the sooner the economy will collapse again.

i was talking to my dad today who is a MD in a bakers suppliers - he was saying there is only so much money you can charge for a basic savory/pastry - but with rising fuel prices, how much more can they pass onto the customer before the company themselves have to foot the increase?

as soon as you increase your prices to cover fuel costs - customers start to lose interest and go to something cheaper because their costs are constantly rising too

we're in for some bad times ahead, unfortunately


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

Fuel companys make Less per L than the Gov, between the Fuel tax and 20% vat, they make approx twice as much as the people who make it.
Vent at them rather than the fuel companies.

Sign a petittion ? err sorry but since when has Any petition, online or "hard copy" done anything about anything.

The Only thing that got Any gov'ments attention relating to fuel taxation hikes, was the fuel protests and stopping the deliverys. To think that anything short of that will make them take notice , foolish and wishfull thinking. 

*applys to whichever party is "in charge" at the time, conservative/labour/other scum.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Bloody nonsense indeed - it's £1.44 in town and I think one or two of the more outlying places here are at or over the £1.50 mark!

Trouble is, our fuel is more of a necessity than most, as we're more remote and spread out than a lot of you guys and don't have the public transport options some do.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

David said:


> the more the price of oil goes up, the sooner the economy will collapse again.
> 
> i was talking to my dad today who is a MD in a bakers suppliers - he was saying there is only so much money you can charge for a basic savory/pastry - but with rising fuel prices, how much more can they pass onto the customer before the company themselves have to foot the increase?
> 
> ...


Or we could source stuff locally avoiding the need to transport goods hundreds (or even thousands) of miles which would also protect our local economies and jobs.

Just a thought.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

signed this the other day, just hope they listen. could do with them lowering the rather than just freezing it.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Signed.


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

55% of the cost of fuel is TAX!!!

Want to bring the prices down? Then just buy fuel from only ONE supplier like say, Shell for a month. If the majority of the country did this and I mean at least 75% of the buying public, then prices WOULD come down. 

It's a lot better than not buying fuel at all. Some people NEED to buy fuel to get to work to pay bills and feed their children. When one company drops the price, go and buy it off only them for another month and the rest will follow!!

The only flaw in this strategy is.......................US!!!! (and I don't mean the US of A!!!)




Scouse.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

mr.t said:


> just realised....petrol is cheaper than what we pay for our cleaning stuff


Fuel is still cheaper than most things.. You can pay more for a litre of water.

Unfortunately oil _is_ a finite resource, and there'll come a point where it continues to rise when it's true value becomes all too apparent. I just hope we're not seeing the beginning of that now.


----------

